# Ebay biddings are crazy scenes!



## Hien (Jun 18, 2022)

Ebay biddings are crazy!
In your opinion, do you think that the weakness of "wanting to win" or is it "the anger that someone dares to lift the listed orchid from your fingers for just a few dollars more" that did people in ?
Recently I saw this ebay bidding , for a psychopsis, and thought to myself , the next time a plant comes up, it will be lower than the outrageous 265.00 since the highest bidder already got his plant .








Pyp. papilio album (`Cove's Canary' x self) Yellow Orchid Plant Oncidium Species | eBay


Papilio var. (`Cove's Canary' x self). Blooming size.



www.ebay.com




but no , the second listed plant shattered the record of the previous one, and already reached 300.00 with bidding time left .








Pyp. papilio album (`Cove's Canary' x self) Yellow Orchid Plant Oncidium Species | eBay


Papilio var. (`Cove's Canary' x self). Blooming size.



www.ebay.com




Any way , a few years ago the alba psychopsis were not rare, they were about 30.00 dollars to 50.00 dollars maximum in the listing of many orchid nurseries, in fact Hausermann orchids had young alba plants for about 15.00 then .
Every ebay bidders should be reminded to play Kenny Roger's song while hitting the "increase Max bid" for personal safety measure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2022)

love Kenny


----------



## Cklinger (Jun 22, 2022)

Usually when I get outbid on eBay I usually don't bid again, though sometimes I do get a little irritated when there's 1 day left to bid and all of a sudden someone bids higher than I do so I'm sure a lot of people actually act upon that and bid again. Sometimes I've bid on plants and end up second guessing myself because I'm running out of room and wish I could take my bid back lol


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2022)

Ebay is a weird game.


----------



## Hien (Jun 23, 2022)

Cklinger said:


> Usually when I get outbid on eBay I usually don't bid again, though sometimes I do get a little irritated when there's 1 day left to bid and all of a sudden someone bids higher than I do so I'm sure a lot of people actually act upon that and bid again. Sometimes I've bid on plants and end up second guessing myself because I'm running out of room and wish I could take my bid back lol


The remorse feeling and wishing to take a bid back is probably shared by the majority of peoples .
A few times that I changed my mind about the plant , but I bid near the end , like a day before , I spent the whole next day praying that someone would jump in and rescue me .


----------



## Hien (Jun 23, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Ebay is a weird game.


I just checked and the second plan fetched 381.00 dollars
I am not aware that our US currency lost that much value recently ?
anyway , there is the 3rd plant just listed, let's see if it will land short of the 265.00 mark or further than 381.00








Pyp. papilio album (`Cove's Canary' x self) Yellow Orchid Plant Oncidium Species | eBay


Papilio var. (`Cove's Canary' x self). Blooming size.



www.ebay.com


----------



## David1970 (Sep 1, 2022)

I grow a few snowdrops here in the UK and the prices these have fetched on ebay is stupid.£1850 for 1 bulb and there's postage on that.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 1, 2022)

It's like we are headed straight back into the Victorian times when orchids were only for the rich. 
My opinion is just that all the attention these plants are given on social media has gotten that many more people interested and demand is through the roof.


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2022)

Ya… so, people still buying from eBay? I was just asking on another thread how this Etsy stuff is going. I didn’t realize selling plants on Etsy was a thing until we got some unusual houseplants in at work.


----------

